# side effects of pain meds after being spayed



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

We just had our Bella spayed last Wednesday. Surgery went well, but I don't like the side effects of the pain meds. She is very nervous and jumpy, not like her old self at all. She will only sleep if she is on your lap. Did any body else have this kind of reaction?


----------



## breebella10 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Melbry85, I hope that she feels better soon did you spay her before she went into heat or after ? My Bree Bella has been in heat for about 3 weeks its such a hasel and I want to get her spayed ASAP how long was the surgery ? I just got her about 3 weeks ago she was fine the first week and then with in that week I notice bleeding and its been like that since I am really all new to having a female dog + this being my first in house dog I must admit its a little to much for me. I read what I can and have been super patiend with her can you give me any adive in regards to the spay I appreciate it


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, I am sorry to hear that both of you are having such problems. We had her done at six months, our vet went by when she got her adult teeth. They also pulled some of her baby teeth that were in along side the adult teeth. The surgery went well, They kept her over night to keep an eye on her. Her incision looks really good. I just don't like the way she is acting after, I am sure it is the pain meds. I just want my playful puppy back. Melinda


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

gypsy waa bad but anastgetic lasted a long time with her. she wasnt right for a couple of days. the others were all fine. 

once a bitch has has a season you must wait 3months before she can be spayed. 

we were given no pain mex with any of ours, we just gave half an ibuprofin every 4or6 of hours i think.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo was spayed 3 months after her first season. We didn't give her any medication for pain. She was given a 24 hour pain relief injection just before we picked her up by the vet. I think a dog may be a bit nervy, anxious and want cuddles for a few days as they must feel rotten and not know why and just want to feel protected by you - I know the first night I had to take Flo to sleep with me and she didn't sleep unless being cuddled - I suppose they must feel like they've been attached and want to feel safe to relax. She was quiet and careful in her movements for about 2 weeks but completely back to her old self (no change in personality) by say 4 weeks. It does take a while to recover from this major operation.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> gypsy waa bad but anastgetic lasted a long time with her. she wasnt right for a couple of days. the others were all fine.
> 
> once a bitch has has a season you must wait 3months before she can be spayed.
> 
> we were given no pain mex with any of ours, we just gave half an ibuprofin every 4or6 of hours i think.


Did you use an adult ibuprofen tablet?


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

They gave her tramadol and rimadly. This morning she seems more like her old self. She is playing and not being so skittish. She does want to lick at the stitches more today. Last night I split the 1/4 of a tablet into an 1/8 and I think that is why she feels better, but like I said she is trying to lick it more. I am glad to see she is playing though. Thanks everyone!


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Did you use an adult ibuprofen tablet?


yeah with all three nd will do the same with Delta


----------



## James Q (Dec 5, 2010)

We plan to get Brontie speyed in due course - has anyone got any experience of the new keyhole method of doing it so that it is not such huge operation?? We had never heard of it, but our vet mentioned it.


----------



## swgurl (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,
Not heard of it being done keyhole but that's got to be a much better recovery for them!
One little question - can you get a bitch spayed before she has a season?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Keyhole would be great, poor Flo has a long 3-4 inch incision. They can be spayed before first heat - some are done as early as 8 weeks - or midway between first and second heat. In UK some vets won't spay before first season as they say the dog should mature properly, as was the case with Flo.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Keyhole would be great, poor Flo has a long 3-4 inch incision. They can be spayed before first heat - some are done as early as 8 weeks - or midway between first and second heat. In UK some vets won't spay before first season as they say the dog should mature properly, as was the case with Flo.


wow 8 weeks is way too young for any opperation not desined to save their life. 

all my girls were done 5months or 6 months Delta is almost 7 months so we need to get her done soon want to book her in for this week.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> wow 8 weeks is way too young for any opperation not desined to save their life.
> 
> all my girls were done 5months or 6 months Delta is almost 7 months so we need to get her done soon want to book her in for this week.


Very early spay - 8 weeks - is more common in US but their is a strong lobby that this is far too young - like you say it isn't a necessary op for a dog that age. My vet was adamant that she wouldn't spay until after first season - I did want her dome before first season but she refused. She insisted it shouldn't be done until the dog was fully matured internally, skeletal structure and hormonally so that's what I did with Flo. She seemed to think a dog was more prone to incontinence problems in old age if spayed before first season. There's a lot of debate around the subject - not sure there is a definitive right and wrong so go with your own feeling, what suits you and on advice from your vet.

I would definitely take a keyhole method if offered as it would be less pain and a quicker recovery I imagine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting ... will be looking at having Mabel done as she's coming up 4 months will have to see what my vets views are x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Wish i could help her*

Hi had coco spayed today  almost wish i hadnt had it done ,she wont stop whining and is very uncomfortable .i think she desp wants to sleep but cant seem to lie down .anyone got ideas to help? She doesnt want to be cuddled


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

witchie5 said:


> Hi had coco spayed today  almost wish i hadnt had it done ,she wont stop whining and is very uncomfortable .i think she desp wants to sleep but cant seem to lie down .anyone got ideas to help? She doesnt want to be cuddled


give her a wee half ibuprofin. have done it with all 4 or my girls. she will be fine, the anathetic might also be in her system, by tomorrow she should be a littl more herself.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi thanks for reply .i gave her hald a ibuprofen but she hardly slept and cant sit still  shes exhausted but cant sleep.i expected her to be itchy but not this quickly or severley.i have phoned the vet and waiting for her to ring back


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

witchie5 said:


> Hi thanks for reply .i gave her hald a ibuprofen but she hardly slept and cant sit still  shes exhausted but cant sleep.i expected her to be itchy but not this quickly or severley.i have phoned the vet and waiting for her to ring back


Delta was very restlis the first night, you cna give her a wee pititon to help with the itching.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

hi again ,she really wont settle and hasnt slept and cant, bless her .my instinct says theres something else going on so am taking her back to vets.i dont think its the insision i think its her nipples  poor little sausage i feel so bad for putting her through this


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

poor girl let us know what happens.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

My baby has clipper rash .she has some steroid cream and has had first dose.she is scratching a little less but she still wont settle.she hasnt slept since yesterday  am going to give her piriton later and hope she gets some sleep .she just fell asleep standing up


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww girly. maby a full tummy will settle her, Delta had a bit of clipper rash didnt seem to be bothered about it. 
hope she gets some rest tonight.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thankyou the cream is def helping but i think its sooo sore that she will need a good couple of doses to get her comfy.have sent my son to try and find some aloe or vitamin e to put on between steroid doses. Fingers crossed


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Is that clipper rash caused by the shaving when they are spayed or is it caused by grooming?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> Is that clipper rash caused by the shaving when they are spayed or is it caused by grooming?


can happen during both.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shes has a severe reaction the vet said.is making me very nervous about getting her clippered for summer now though


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

they wont be taking her that short, just worn them that she takes a bad reaction, she wont be the first dog they have had who takes a reaction.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanku so much for your support


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

witchie5 said:


> Shes has a severe reaction the vet said.is making me very nervous about getting her clippered for summer now though


But remember when they spay they shave them to the skin, when you get her clipped by a groomer they should use a comb attachment on the clipper blade to leave around half to 1 inch of fur so the blade won't touch the skin and shouldn't cause a clipper rash.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh poor thing , you were right to trust your instincts. As if having the op wasn't bad enough. I hope your son managed to get some cream, that she's feeling more settled and that you all got some sleep.x x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Update coco is still not better i was awake with her all nite . She still cant sit or lie down .we have the vets again at 4 today and i really hope they take her in.i dont think she has clipper burn i think something is pulling/hurting her so she was scratching to alleviate that and thats what caused the redness  she is trying to sleep upright . This is horrible


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww poor girl. Echos stitches were a little tite when she was done but the others were all fine. 

its a very simple opperation, but you know your own dog and when somethings not right with them.


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well we went And she has a slightly high temp so given antibiotics and a sedative painkiller that has done nothing.shes whining more than ever and still wont sleep so im going to take her to a diff vets morro.vet said stitches may be pulling a little but my coco is a tough cookie so im not convinced ((((((


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor. poor coco I really feel for you all .. hope you get a more settled night and an opion your happy with and most of all a well dog x

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We are all feeling for you and hoping you get it sorted out. We love our dogs so much it is really hard to see them sick or in pain. I think you're right to see another vet and hope that Coco will be on the mend soon :hug:


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am pleased to report that my baby has turned the corner.i think she reacted badly to the injection yesterday .i gave her a bit more piriton than i did the first time and she finally managed to sleep.shes been playing with her toys in the garden so fingers crossed . I feel so bad for putting her through that but i think in the long term its better for her


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

witchie5 said:


> I am pleased to report that my baby has turned the corner.i think she reacted badly to the injection yesterday .i gave her a bit more piriton than i did the first time and she finally managed to sleep.shes been playing with her toys in the garden so fingers crossed . I feel so bad for putting her through that but i think in the long term its better for her


glad to hear things are looking up. is she eating ok?


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

She is now yes.i think shes being wary because i keep hiding her medication in it lol.she still isnt keen to lie down but when she walks she is defo pulling her legs up less .i would say shes at 70% today which is awesome  x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Really pleased she's improving. We always feel guilty when we put our babies through surgery, especially when there is a problem like you've had, but she will be through this in a few days and then it will all be for the best x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Phew great news what a relief for you x x


----------



## witchie5 (Oct 25, 2010)

*lots better*

well my lovely little coco is at about 80 % now .she is eating and drinking and playing again.Her nipples are still sore and she was nibbleing and licking alot this morning so im off to get her a cone later ,shes going to love that NOT lol.i spent the first night in my own bed last night since sunday so i feel loads better and have managed to stop crying now.that really was a horrible couple of days and she obviously didnt deal with the operation well.i read lots before she had it and i think we were just unlucky.but back to normal now.She even slept back in her crate last night  .thankyou to everyone who gave me advice i really really appreciate it xxxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news glad to hear x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I have not heard of the keyhole method, but Maisie had umbilical hernia corrected at the same time. She was spayed 2 days ago and is also very subdued and clingy, and cried in the night. She had couple of milk teeth removed too, but it is obviously her spay wound that is hurting her most.

I was given painkiller and antibiotic (to prevent infection after removal of teeth). I guess it will take a few days for them to be feeling more human (!) again.

Just as well they only need it done once!


----------



## melbry85 (Oct 24, 2010)

It seemed like it was a good week and a half before Bella returned to herself. We did stop the painkiller Tramadol after about 5 days because she was having anxiety problems. She did have to wear the cone for the full 2 weeks until she got her stitches removed because she kept going after them. But now she is perfectly happy and playful again


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Got it all to look forward to ....... x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Got it all to look forward to ....... x


I thought you were going to have puppies with Mabel???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Feels like a pipe dream... would love to might wait til Im old and need a hobby... put this by hubby and he didn't disagree so you never know ....(is he looking shhhh ! )


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Feels like a pipe dream... would love to might wait til Im old and need a hobby... put this by hubby and he didn't disagree so you never know ....(is he looking shhhh ! )


do it do it!!!!!!! then send me one


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I wonder how much postage and package would be ... cheaper for me to come over with one in my hand luggage lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I wonder how much postage and package would be ... cheaper for me to come over with one in my hand luggage lol x


that works too! (don't know why it took me so long to see this)


----------

